# Board Of Directors US Collection notice



## johnrsrq (Jul 14, 2014)

Attached you find the annual Notice of the Board meeting and invitation to offer yourself as a candidate for the US Collection.

I vote for Pedro!  

Go Pedro!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not this Pedro. I am Pedro47. Ha. Ha.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 14, 2014)

well, if our points are worth $0.00,  some folks weeks maybe worth a little more- here, our strategy is to accumulate mass support to require competitive bidding on management operations at DRI managed resorts. It'll take a few years to get the ground swell of eager DRI holders to understand that management controls the lifetime MF's and they ought to start some sinking fund to establish a buyback kiddy.

I really was hoping you get this ball rolling Pedro. I'll follow.


----------

